# Expats earning an income overseas... paid profile opportunities in new publication



## ILIA

Hi there,

Any expats (primarily from the U.S., but not exclusively) who are earning an income overseas, I'd be delighted to hear from them for potential coverage in a new American-based monthly publication launching in January. 

Published profile subjects will be paid, and their businesses promoted.

Just drop me a line with a brief outline of your story on jamieeditoril(at)gmail(dot)com ASAP.



Regards
The Editor


----------

